# STU - Stuart Petroleum



## yogi-in-oz (19 March 2007)

Warning: Astrostuff ahead .....

Hi folks, 

STU has started stirring off its lows, ahead of some
positive news expected, around week's end:

     21032007 ... minor - finances ...  a low ???

     22032007 ... minor news expected here

     26032007 ... positive spotlight on STU ... 

     11042007 ... minor

     13042007 ... minor and positive news expected

     16042007 ... minor and positive - finances???

     24042007 ... negative spotlight on STU

     30042007 ... negative news expected here

     11052007 ... minor

     14052007 ... minor and positive news

18-21052007 ... another positive cycle here

     25052007 ... minor and positive

     01062007 ... minor news

08-11062007 ... significant and positive - finances???

     25062007 ... minor

     29062007 ... negative ... aggressive selloff ... ???

happy trading

   paul


----------



## Rob_ee (2 November 2007)

*29062007 ... negative ... aggressive selloff ... ???*

Well you were right about the low point around that date which was your last forecast.

Since then it has hit an all time high today ... which is the sort of thing that gets my attention.

Do you have any further insights Yogi .. I am thinking of buying in
Very low share registry some 66mil from memory and a profitable producer with Oil $100 any day now

Not to many fans here apparently which seems to have gotten under everyones radar

Rob


----------



## tigerboi (3 November 2007)

i got this at 0.910,it is next to inp,has drill reports coming & i expect their biggest anns.on tuesday,i thought it was a nice price for its position next to inp,this week should see it hit new highs,doubled holdings on thursday anticipating them striking the oil this week,early hydrocarbons already identified.exciting times ahead for stu,as the market upgrades oil,uranium,gold stocks,as traders look for value in near producers.


----------



## james99 (5 November 2007)

Still underpriced by a factor of 2.5 - 3 compared to its nearest rival producers (eg cvn). It hopefully will prove its share of approx 2mil bb resources this week. Interim drilling reports seem good (disclosure: bought more today)


----------



## Wysiwyg (5 November 2007)

73 barrels over 4 hours on the dst.with no water is good to read and will be the zone of interest after t.d.They`re having an even better run than i thought they would.Surprising, though the crude price is giving these lil fellas a boost too.


----------



## resourcesman (5 November 2007)

james99 said:


> Still underpriced by a factor of 2.5 - 3 compared to its nearest rival producers (eg cvn). It hopefully will prove its share of approx 2mil bb resources this week. Interim drilling reports seem good (disclosure: bought more today)




i dont know much about STU, but i was wondering what the basis for this was? does STU have more reserves or higher flow rates than CVN for each $1mill of market cap?


----------



## kerosam (6 November 2007)

does anyone know how STU is related to EPE? Friday & Monday had the share skyrocketing... EPE that is.

to those more experience in the oil & gas, any chnance for EPE to be a CVN?


----------



## Wysiwyg (6 November 2007)

Nice for those in the participating companies.
.

6 November 2007
CLEANSWEEP NEW OILFIELD DISCOVERY
South Australian based oil exploration and production Company, Stuart Petroleum Limited (ASX Code: STU) today announced that the drilling of Cleansweep 1 resulted in a new oilfield discovery.
Stuart’s Managing Director, Mr Tino Guglielmo said today “The Cleansweep oil discovery is a most pleasing outcome for the first well drilled in our newly acquired 50% interest in the PEL 100 licence.”
On Friday, Drill Stem Test 1, over the interval 2119 -2133.5 metres in the basal Birkhead Formation, recovered 74 barrels of light sweet crude oil during a four hour flow period.


----------



## Trader Paul (6 November 2007)

Rob_ee said:


> *29062007 ... negative ... aggressive selloff ... ???*
> 
> Well you were right about the low point around that date which was your last forecast.
> 
> ...






Hi Rob,

STU ..... as requested, here's some astroanalysis for the next couple
of months, ahead:

            12112007 ..... minor and positive ... finance-related??

            14112007 ..... negative news expected here

            20112007 ..... minor and positive (intraday only)

       23-26112007 ..... positive spotlight on STU

           04122007 ..... significant and positive news expected 

           10122007 ..... negative cycle ... finance-related???

      21-24122007 ..... 2 negative cycles in play

           27122007 ..... another difficult aspect = low???

      02-05012008 ..... looking for some BIG news (finances/takeover???)

           10012008 ..... negative news expected here

           24012008 ..... negative spotlight on STU

           28012008 ..... another difficult cycle ... finances ???               

happy days

  paul



=====


----------



## james99 (6 November 2007)

Resourcesman: Selection of general energy cos (small caps) with co; cap and pe ratio set out below. 

CVN not pe yet, but will produce well this year (ramping up production). STU small cap, producing with good yield and dividend; and has reasonable prospect of 25 mil resource (drilling next year). CVN more international interests (good Thai interests and expecting further licence in Dec). PE ratio of Stu well under average for a growing co in this sector. CVN and several others high ratio suitable to expanding co; Stu beginning expanding offshore, but cap rate pe ratio not yet increased to average for that type in that sector.

Note: CVN cap at appox 364 mi is more than 4 times Stu at 85 odd; but I suggest Stu only 2.5 - 3 times underavlued, having regard to the lesser Cooper basin potential and localised plans of Stu (but allowing in part for offshore licence potential; compared to CVN potential). (all IMO; with other private research)

TAP Tap Oil Limited Energy 390,808,552     105.42 
MGN Magellan Petroleum Corporation Energy 51,381,158     79.47 
MBT Mission Biofuels Limited Energy 64,668,181     49.46 
RSP Resource Pacific Holdings Limited Energy 536,390,415     36.71 
MOS Mosaic Oil NL Energy 67,387,704     26.42 
GCL Gloucester Coal Ltd Energy 455,260,902        24.78 
ARQ Arc Energy Limited Energy 490,510,968     22.02 
CVN Carnavon Petroleum Ltd  364,395,424 (no established pe yet)
PSA Petsec Energy Limited Energy 280,456,250     17.64 
DLS Drillsearch Energy Limited Energy 66,968,164     17.14 
COE Cooper Energy Limited Energy 114,660,998     13.37 
AMU Amadeus Energy Limited Energy 139,697,030     13.08 
STU Stuart Petroleum Limited Energy 83,976,285     10.39 
AGP Anglo Pacific Group Plc Energy 417,225,172     8.33 
IPM Incremental Petroleum Limited Energy 97,428,185     8.16


----------



## james99 (6 November 2007)

Resourcesman: I should add that production / sales for the yr to June 2007 were 59,000 for CVN and 533,000 Bls for STU. Its (STU) price declined with concern re resources not being replaced at a growth ratio, a matter now being addressed.


----------



## james99 (6 November 2007)

Resourcesman: I should add that production / sales for the yr to June 2007 were 59,000 for CVN and 533,000 Bls for STU. Its (STU) price declined with concern re resources not being replaced at a growth ratio, a matter now being addressed. (Cvn is also ramping up production) . The difference between 1p, 2p and 3p resources (which is not that great, but one claims sig. contingent resources) is not able to satisfactorily explain a sign. cap difference.


----------



## resourcesman (6 November 2007)

thanks james.... im scouting around for new buys... made a bundle on CVN by putting everything into it, but looking for other stocks to buy into...... i guess STU warrants some more research on my part... cheers mate


----------



## james99 (8 November 2007)

Cvn - has good and agressive management, but it has had quite a run now. Interested to hear your views on others.


----------



## wipz (8 November 2007)

james99 said:


> Cvn - has good and agressive management, but it has had quite a run now. Interested to hear your views on others.




I dont see what could possibly hold back the stock price, their Thailand oil field is a money making machine, they will continue to set up producing wells on low capex. Will see it go way further past current price as their aggressive exploration strategy unravels in 08.

Possibly a few unsucessful drills may cause some doubt and hold her back but my own opinion says that this is unlikely to happen given the percentage success rate to date.


----------



## james99 (11 November 2007)

WIPZ: If you check my posts, I have made positive comment about both Stu and Cvn. My comment re Cvn having had a good run simply recognises that a pause is not unusual in that type of circumstance.

I think both have potential, whilst I slightly prefer Stu at current prices, becuase if it does prove its 50% of the 50mil bbl (potential) offshore Gippsand field that will be a dramatic new development for it and will highly likely involve re-rating (reserves would increase from about $200 mil to about $2.5 bil). That will not be known until late 2008 I anticpate. Its localised interest in Coopers Basin and lack of takeovers has previously held it back I think. The Board now seems to be addressing that.

PS: Many people have lost money in stocks that they did not think could possibly not increase. All a matter of timing.


----------



## james99 (19 January 2008)

Great announcement, record production (94% increase)and revenue. 

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20080116/pdf/316ygf8x8836wd.pdf


----------



## james99 (21 February 2008)

Well! half year profit increase 21% to over 11 cps, with a share price of just over $1.00.

FUrther, market cap of only $65 million, with half year net profit after tax of $7.5 million. Frankly, grossly undervlaued. 

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20080221/pdf/317kg72l0g1clg.pdf


----------



## prawn_86 (14 March 2008)

Just looked into these guys.

Current PE of 9 (According to EPS figures dates 31st Dec 07).

A lot of exploration potential, and another well has come into production since the Dec report.

On a cursory look they do seem undervalued.

Anyone with more oiler experience care to fill me in on the risks? Or any other info...?


----------



## james99 (20 May 2008)

Yes Prawn (IMO) very under rated and, unlike many small cos, has a shareholder focus in that it pays (small) dividends.

The real catalyst for re-rating is likely to be the (if successful) result of its offshore drilling later this year, which could turn it into a company with a 25mil bl reserve.

It lacks the highly aggressive managment of, eg CVN, but steadily may get to its current level this year, depending on the drilling outcome.

I disclose holdings.


----------



## james99 (22 May 2008)

Well, up to 1.43 today, so steadily increasing, and with projected oil priceof 200 bl possibility, can only go up (bar a global shock ....)


----------



## i wanna b rich! (22 May 2008)

I've been looking at oil prices.... they are crazy! might hurt me too having a 4 wheel drive....

I came across STU, do some more research and look at the value of share price.


----------



## eric35 (20 August 2008)

Market seems to like the aquisition, share price shot up to 135 and dropped back to 120 again. I got in at 112 before the suspension, will be interesting to see where it is heading to.

There is some resistance at 135, high at the end of may was 155. Seems promising


----------



## seasprite (22 September 2008)

*Re: STU/MOG - Stuart Petroleum , Moby Oil & gas*

Looks like STU/MOG on the move again with Bazzard. I think it is a milestone for them being their first offshore. Mr EG Albers seems to have his fingers in all sorts of pies. Any ideas why he has increased his shareholding in MOG to +30%?


----------



## eric35 (22 September 2008)

Yes, I am sure it will go up again. Lets see
good drilling in progress now

maybe we have to wait a week or so


----------



## BESBS Player (29 September 2008)

Hi Seasprite.

In answer to your query on Albers and MOG, it is purely my speculation but I wonder if the following is behind it:

* MOG is free-carried through Bazzard. No cost for drilling but great reward if Bazzard hits black gold. 

*MOG have very little cash. If he has 30% of MOG, it would be much easier to help shape its future direction. It would make sense to see MOG merge with BAS if Bazzard is a duster, as they are similar companies with many overlapping shareholders (including Geoffrey Albers).


----------

